# Planning permission for pedestrian gate?



## DGOBS (7 Jul 2009)

Hi,

Was just wondering could anybody shed any light on the need for planning permission for a pedestrian entrance gate onto a public footpath to the rear of my property.

I have read the exemption clauses in the planning guidelines, and hey would seem to suggest that it is not required.


----------



## sallins (10 Jul 2009)

ask your local authority.


----------



## onq (10 Jul 2009)

Very economical descriptions tend to omit important details.

What's a public footpath doing at the rear of your property?



ONQ


----------



## Swallows (10 Jul 2009)

Hi, I agree that you  probably dont need planning permission if the boundary fence belongs to you. No one would raise an eyebrow if you want to access the footpath by putting a small gate there.


----------



## sydthebeat (11 Jul 2009)

once the gate complies with the requirements for exemption, its exempt....

1. The height of any such structure
shall not exceed 2 metres or, in the case
of a wall or fence within or bounding any
garden or other space in front of a house,
1.2 metres.

2. Every wall other than a dry or natural
stone wall bounding any garden or other
space shall be capped and the face of any
wall of concrete or concrete block (other
than blocks with decorative finish) which
will be visible from any road, path or
public area, including public open space,
shall be rendered or plastered.

3. No such structure shall be a metal
palisade or other security fence.


----------



## DGOBS (11 Jul 2009)

Thanks Syd, kinda exactly what I had come up with.

OQN, there is a footpath (and road) to the rear of my property as my property
is in a small estate to which my front faces a main road, and my rear faces the green of which is part of my estate, there is a road around the green ending in a cul-de-sac which is the access road for the houses that do face the green, and the footpath the runs with the road runs along my rear boundy wall (approx 1.8m in height) so the proposed gateway would no exceed 2m.

It's purpose is so my young kids can safely access this green to play with other children, as the main road if very fast and dangerous and I dare not let them walk around that way.


----------



## onq (12 Jul 2009)

Two questions, so:

Have other people done it?

Is there a piece of land between the path and your rear boundary or do you directly abut the path?

ONQ


----------



## DGOBS (12 Jul 2009)

No, nobody else has done it yet (only 4 houses back onto it, so it's not like a whole hoard can do it anyway)

Yes, the footpath concrete is right up to the wall, there is no verge separating them.


----------



## DGOBS (15 Jul 2010)

Would like a comment on this, as in, construction of a new gate (pedestrian) onto a footpath where the road is in excess of 4m wide, would this be considered access to a public road? or is that vehicular access being referred to?


----------

